# Disability abroad



## theklubbkrayz (Apr 26, 2011)

i guys 
i lived on the costa blanca before and then moved to belfast to live with my partner who has a addopted dissabled child at 13 yrs old he has 14 different dissabilits including autism and adhd and he also wears a illeostomy bag which we have trouble with he has never been right since birth 

recently we went to see freinds there for 3 week in benidorm and the child was a totally new person and we had no problems with him esspecialy his illeostomy bag..

we want to move out there as a family bt are concered about his care allowence for his dissabilitys can we still claim this livin on the costa blanca or in tenneriffe. i know were to get his medication and how to go about it .

can we get his dissability care allowence on the costa blanca or teneriffe

cheers


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

theklubbkrayz said:


> i guys
> i lived on the costa blanca before and then moved to belfast to live with my partner who has a addopted dissabled child at 13 yrs old he has 14 different dissabilits including autism and adhd and he also wears a illeostomy bag which we have trouble with he has never been right since birth
> 
> recently we went to see freinds there for 3 week in benidorm and the child was a totally new person and we had no problems with him esspecialy his illeostomy bag..
> ...


I believe that disability living allowance is transferable, but I dont think carers allowance is, even child allowance will be stopped I believe

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I believe that disability living allowance is transferable, but I dont think carers allowance is, even child allowance will be stopped I believe
> 
> Jo xxx


certainly some part of the benefit is transferable - but I think I read that each case is looked at individually?


@ theklubbkrayz - have at look at this - it has loads of info http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/DisabledPeople/index.htm


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

There was a change to regulations a few years ago with regards to which benefits - specificallly AA, DLA and CA were exportable, and under what circumstances.
It would be difficult to give you a definate answer here without knowing more about your personal details, but I would strongly recommend that you contacted the Benefit Exportablity office by e mail, stating your National Insurance numbers and names etc... and your reasons for wishing to move abroad. E mail is usually better as the phones are often engaged for long periods of time.

The e mail address is [email protected]


----------



## theklubbkrayz (Apr 26, 2011)

djfwells said:


> There was a change to regulations a few years ago with regards to which benefits - specificallly AA, DLA and CA were exportable, and under what circumstances.
> It would be difficult to give you a definate answer here without knowing more about your personal details, but I would strongly recommend that you contacted the Benefit Exportablity office by e mail, stating your National Insurance numbers and names etc... and your reasons for wishing to move abroad. E mail is usually better as the phones are often engaged for long periods of time.
> 
> The e mail address is [email protected]


thanks alot for this guys


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

djfwells said:


> There was a change to regulations a few years ago with regards to which benefits - specificallly AA, DLA and CA were exportable, and under what circumstances.
> It would be difficult to give you a definate answer here without knowing more about your personal details, but I would strongly recommend that you contacted the Benefit Exportablity office by e mail, stating your National Insurance numbers and names etc... and your reasons for wishing to move abroad. E mail is usually better as the phones are often engaged for long periods of time.
> 
> The e mail address is [email protected]


I agree. Mobility element no, care yes BUT this is a usual case scenario not a fixed rule. Exporting benefits takes MONTHS (be warned). If you want to query you should make your email or letter clearly state that it is a QUERY and not a request to export. A couple of years ago we were thinking of bringing mum out, and she has a disability. I called to enquire and the payments got suspended because they believed she was moving... be very careful and make it clear you are asking IS IT POSSIBLE and that you are only considering it for now.


----------

